# bootloader FreeBSD [newbie question]



## oscarandrea (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi, sorry for the ignorance, it is the first time that I install FreeBSD. I wondered if FreeBSD automatically installs a boot loader, because I want to make a dual boot with Gentoo, Gentoo grub maintaining and adding the voice FreeBSD (of course I will use UFS partitions compatibility grub), thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2016)

For MBR partitions and UFS FreeBSD does indeed have a bootloader, boot0cfg(8). It's a bit arcane though. Not sure what the status is when it comes to UEFI and/or GPT. Your best bet is to use grub from the existing Linux installation.

Have a look at this thread: Thread 49055/.


----------



## oscarandrea (Nov 17, 2016)

SirDice said:


> For MBR partitions and UFS FreeBSD does indeed have a bootloader, boot0cfg(8). It's a bit arcane though. Not sure what the status is when it comes to UEFI and/or GPT. Your best bet is to use grub from the existing Linux installation.
> 
> Have a look at this thread: Thread 49055/.


but I freebsd install automatically this your bootloader and overwrites my grub?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2016)

The installer will ask before doing anything. In order to get some experience with the installation process I highly recommend having a few test runs on a virtual machine. That way you know what to expect and can get some experience _before_ destroying your existing install


----------



## oscarandrea (Nov 17, 2016)

SirDice said:


> The installer will ask before doing anything. In order to get some experience with the installation process I highly recommend having a few test runs on a virtual machine. That way you know what to expect and can get some experience _before_ destroying your existing install


thanks, I've already tried a couple of times in virtual machine, now I try real pc, I'll know!


----------



## oscarandrea (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeee  
everything works, is that freebsd gentoo, I simply added to grub:

```
menuentry 'FreeBSD' --class os {
   set root='(hd0,4)'
   chainloader +1
}
```


----------

